# Barnett Vortex Youth Bow String/Cable Lengths...need help



## animal killer

Ive got a customer who wants to get new strings for his son's youth bow a Barnett Vortex Youth Bow. I can not find the string lengths to save my butt. I havent got the bow on hand so im wondering if anyone has the string and serving lengths for it. any help will be greatly appreciated. i looked on their website and have found nothing.
Phillip


----------



## animal killer

figured it out...51 inch string and 32 inch y-cables. thanks


----------



## bowtuningtips

Next time you need this kind of information I suggest contacting Vaportrail strings and cables they can give you the measurements right on the phone. Good luck!


----------



## BrianDrew39

animal killer said:


> Ive got a customer who wants to get new strings for his son's youth bow a Barnett Vortex Youth Bow. I can not find the string lengths to save my butt. I havent got the bow on hand so im wondering if anyone has the string and serving lengths for it. any help will be greatly appreciated. i looked on their website and have found nothing.
> Phillip





animal killer said:


> Ive got a customer who wants to get new strings for his son's youth bow a Barnett Vortex Youth Bow. I can not find the string lengths to save my butt. I havent got the bow on hand so im wondering if anyone has the string and serving lengths for it. any help will be greatly appreciated. i looked on their website and have found nothing.
> Phillip


Its a 51 in 17 stran string that comes stock on the youth Barnett Vortex


----------



## BrianDrew39

51 inch 17 stran string for a compound, do not buy a recurve string or you will have to modify the string and strands! Hope this helps you😎


----------

